# fluval ammonia remover



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

does anybody use this stuff , or have any past issues with it ?

pros and cons i wanna hear all 

reason for asking , ever since i started using a bagfull , i have zero ammonia in my tank , but my nitrites are spiking ??

Any usefull info is greatly appreciated [email protected]! 

Hagen Fluval Ammonia Remover Filter Media Details


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

try purigen? Seachem. Purigen


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

best way to remove ammonia is doing water change. So if you using this, it just ruin the cycle therefore nitrites spike.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

_TiDy_ said:


> try purigen? Seachem. Purigen


yup got 2 bags of in ac11o ..


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

hondas3000 said:


> best way to remove ammonia is doing water change. So if you using this, it just ruin the cycle therefore nitrites spike.


 i know this ^^^^^ looking for a product review of sorts ..


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

I have it in my canister. But the reason was actually because I just needed to fill my canister trays... so I figured why not. I haven't had any problems with it at all, zero ammonia, but also zero nitrite. 

Unfortunately I can't tell you if its the ammonia remover working, or my frequent W.C., or my bio cycle taking care of it.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

JUICE said:


> yup got 2 bags of in ac11o ..


So the purigen is not working on the nitrate or you just want to get to the source of the problem?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

gimlid said:


> So the purigen is not working on the nitrate or you just want to get to the source of the problem?


its not really a problem , its just something i wanna figure out ..

i like to be in total control of my water chem , keep in mind my tank pretty much fully stocked ..lol 

fish are in perfect health , and 40% wcs are done 2 times per week !!

i tossed the ammonia remover out last night , i only used it cause it was free and i didnt see any harm in it ? [email protected]!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmmm...if the Purigen is working and taking out the ammonia, it shouldn't cause a nitrite spike. Without ammonia, there is nothing for the bacteria to turn into nitrite and then nitrate. Odd...

By the way, make sure the flow on the AC110 is low. Fast flow doesn't allow enough time for the media to work properly. Alot of the media reactors out there are only pushing 100gph.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

tony1928 said:


> Hmmm...if the Purigen is working and taking out the ammonia, it shouldn't cause a nitrite spike. Without ammonia, there is nothing for the bacteria to turn into nitrite and then nitrate. Odd...
> 
> By the way, make sure the flow on the AC110 is low. Fast flow doesn't allow enough time for the media to work properly. Alot of the media reactors out there are only pushing 100gph.


ya good points tony ! i turned the ac110 down


----------

